# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  الفرق بين المفهوم والمصطلح

## أبو أويس علي الخطيب

الإخوة في مجلس القضايا الفكرية المعاصرة
من يفيدني في التفريق بين المفاهيم والمصطلحات، ويعزز إجابته بالمراجع؟
لأنني وجدت هذا الأمر ملتبسا عندما طالعته في علم التربية ومناهج التدريس.

----------


## أبو مروان

المفاهيم هي المعاني ، والمصطلحات هي الكلمات أو الألفاظ ، فمفاهيم المصطلحات أي معاني الكلمات الخاصة بفن ما. كمصطلحات أصول الفقه أو مصطلح الحديث أو ما شابه.
يمكنك أن ترجع إلى بحوث الدراسة المصطلحية تجد ضالتك بإذن الله.
ويمكنك أن تنقل العبارة التي كانت سبب هذا الإشكال لعل الله ييسر لها من يفك رموزها . 
والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## عمرو بسيوني

الاصطلاح هو اتفاق طائفة مخصوصة على لفظ مخصوص لمعنى مخصوص .

والمصطلح هو لفظهم المعين المختار .

المفهوم هو المعنى المجرد في الذهن ، وأفراده في الخارج هي الماصدق أو المصداق .

وقد يطلق ويراد به ما يقابل المنطوق .

----------


## أبو الفداء

حياك الله يا شيخ عمرو، هذا الذي تفضلتم به هو أضبط وأجمع تعريف لكل من المصطلح والمفهوم، وهو صحيح على اصطلاح أكثر المعارف الفلسفية. ولكن المشكل هنا أن هاتين اللفظتين قد يطلق إحداهما مؤلف من المؤلفين في العلوم الإنسانية - بصفة عامة - ويريد بها ما يريده غيره من المؤلفين في نفس الصنعة باللفظة الأخرى، وقد تجتمعان في المعنى في مؤلفات بعضهم وتفترقان في مؤلفات البعض الآخر، ولعل هذا هو سبب الالتباس الذي أشار إليه الفاضل صاحب الموضوع. 
والذي أراه أن هذا الاستسفار ليس من الممكن الإجابة عنه بجواب واحد، وإنما يُستقرأ مراد كل مؤلف من تلك الألفاظ من مؤلفاته (إن لم يحرر مصطلحاته بوضوح)، والله أعلم.

----------


## عمرو بسيوني

حياك الله شيخ أبا الفداء

وكلامك صواب ..

في العلوم العصرية لاسيما علوم النفس والاجتماع و التربية ، قد يترادفان ، فيقال ( مفهوم الفروق الفردية ) أو ( مصطلح الفروق الفردية ) هو : ... ، وقد يطلق المصطلح بإزاء اللفظ أو التسمية فيقال ( مصطلح الحاجات الأولية أو الإنسانية أو البيولوجية أو الضرورية ) ، ويطلق المفهوم بإزاء ( معنى المصطلح وتعريفه الإجرائي ) ، فتتعدد المصطلحات كما سبق ، ويتحد الكلام في ( مفهوم الحاجة ) ، أو ( مفهوم الذكاء ) ، ونحو ذلك .
والغالب على الدراسات التي من ذلك النوع من العلوم ـ بحسب ما يظهر ـ هو الثاني .

----------


## محمد المتعلم

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## خالد سور العز

ما هي العناصر التي يشملها مفهوم التجارة في القران الكريم ؟

----------

